# USB + cups = no joy

## spankmeister7

This is odd. I've had this Epson Stylus Photo 1280 for some years now connected happily with CUPS. I haven't used the printer for quite some time during which I've upgraded Gentoo with new kernels at whatnot.  Now I can't seem to get CUPS to recognize my printer.

First, the output of lsusb is:

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus D88+

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

So at least we know there is a connection here. Also, I do have USB printing enabled in the kernel. Dmesg shows:

[ 8898.201255] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 0

[ 8898.201330] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

[ 8898.201340] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

Okay.

So when when I log into CUPS in order to install the printer, there is no option for a USB printer. These are my options:

Local Printers: 	SCSI Printer

Discovered Network Printers: 	

Other Network Printers: 	Internet Printing Protocol (http)

Internet Printing Protocol (https)

Windows Printer via SAMBA

AppSocket/HP JetDirect

Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)

LPD/LPR Host or Printer

Backend Error Handler 

... everything but USB.

What gives?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

The new CUPS don't like usblp. You have to disable it (if it is not compiled as module), or unload usblp (rmmod usblp) in order to run CUPS.

That't the Apple way : changing the behaviour without warning the devs/users.

----------

## spankmeister7

I'm not sure what you mean. I have usb printing enabled in the kernel not as a module, but compiled in. Are you suggesting that I disable it?

----------

## xaviermiller

What says:

```
lsmod | grep usblp
```

?

----------

## xaviermiller

And can you give us 

```
emerge -pv cups
```

 ?

Is the USB support enabled in CUPS ?

----------

## spankmeister7

Thanks for taking the time to help me. I appreciate it.

lsmod | grep usblp shows nothing. Like I said, I don't have it compiled as a module.

emerge -pv cups shows:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.1  USE="X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg ldap pam perl php png python samba ssl tiff xinetd -debug -kerberos -slp -static -zeroconf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## xaviermiller

So it seems OK.

Try to reinstall the printer within CUPS web interface (add printer / detect / ...). It should work.

----------

## spankmeister7

It still doesn't work. 

Bother.

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, if you have it builtin, not as module, you'll probably need

to rebuild your kernel.

Also, you may need updated udev rules (I'm not sure, if they are already in the tree).

Read this.

----------

## spankmeister7

Kameraden -

Thanks everyone for your help. I ended doing three more things to get printer to function:

(1) UNchecked the box in the kernel config for USB printing support.

(2) added 'blacklist usblp' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

(3) emerged the newest udev, sys-fs/udev-146-r1

And then *poof* it just began to work.

Thanks!

----------

